

Tell HN: Startup school 2012 invites are out - ramanujam

If you applied, check this link.
http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp
======
jliechti1
I created a Facebook group for people who are attending to coordinate
transportation, lodging, etc...also it'd be great to meet some people before I
go!

<http://www.facebook.com/groups/263608800427362/>

~~~
sandipagr
Good idea. Thanks Jeff!

------
andrewtbham
Here are 3 guides to things to see in the area

<http://paulgraham.com/seesv.html>

[http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/04/silicon-valley-places-
that-...](http://scobleizer.com/2010/10/04/silicon-valley-places-that-paul-
graham-cant-get-into/)

[http://steveblank.com/2011/02/22/a-visitors-guide-to-
silicon...](http://steveblank.com/2011/02/22/a-visitors-guide-to-silicon-
valley/)

~~~
zachalexander
Can anyone elaborate on PG's comment at the end of the first linked article?

 _I also skipped San Jose. San Jose calls itself the capital of Silicon
Valley, but when people in the Valley use the phrase "the city," they mean San
Francisco. San Jose is a dotted line on a map._

He makes it sound like nothing happens there, but if so, why do they claim to
be the capital of SV?

~~~
HorizonXP
I just returned from San Jose back to Toronto. After spending most of the past
week there, I can honestly say, NOTHING happens in San Jose.

~~~
leeskye
While San Jose pales in comparison to San Francisco, as a Bay Area native I've
always enjoyed Santana Row, some parts of downtown (near 1st Street) and some
of the outskirt cities like Campbell and Los Gatos. The only thing about the
South Bay is that since everything is so spread apart, cab/uber rides are a
bit pricier than SF.

If you're in town for Startup School, I highly recommend journeying up to SF
afterward.

------
veritas9
If anyone is looking for accommodations in San Francisco, we have a startup
live+work mansion and would love to host a few of you :)

www.risesf.com - william@risesf.com

~~~
taoye
I am a student from Hong Kong, China. I am coming with my finance and looking
for accommodation with cost that I can afford. Would you tell me your price
and location? Thanks a lot!

------
zengr
Got a quick question.

I didn't get any invitation email from YC, but when:

1\. I go to this link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp>,

2\. it asks me if I am coming. And I selected "YES" and

3\. I see a message: Ok, see you there! on <http://news.ycombinator.com/x>

Does that mean I was invited but didn't get an email?

~~~
ialexander
Probably, check your spam folder. Email them to make sure.

~~~
zengr
@Everyone: Is there anyone who applied to startup school but didn't get an
invite? Do see the same thing what I am seeing?

------
humbyvaldes
Accepted, flying in from NYC!

~~~
RockyMcNuts
likewise if I can get it together... should do a NYer meetup out there, or
before/after in the city

~~~
pnr
Great idea! Would also be fun to fly there together!?

~~~
RockyMcNuts
OK, I RSVPed - ping me - contact info in my profile - doing some simple mad
science experiments around doing a social aggregator for financial market
news, so far it's sort of a semi-useful mashup of YC and TechMeme. Maybe grab
drinks in NY the Wednesday or Thursday before heading out? or maybe meet up
out there!

When we set a date can announce for any other folks from NY.

------
sumukh1
Just for anyone who won't be able to go, the event was livestreamed and
recorded last year (and I would presume this years would be too)

~~~
zachalexander
Link?

~~~
jaredsohn
2010/2011 (and likely 2012): <http://www.justin.tv/startupschool/videos> Click
on "Past Broadcasts" if you want to watch a whole year's program at once.

<http://lanyrd.com/series/startup-school/> (includes previous years)

You can also find many of the videos on YouTube and the web at large (just do
a search for "startup school" or perhaps "startup school videos").

------
semerda
Heading up to Stanford from Mountain View :P Originally from Sydney, Australia
:-) Here's a post I did on "Things to do in Silicon Valley" and other Silicon
Valley related stuff. Enjoy! [http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/local-
california/thing...](http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/local-
california/things-to-do-silicon-valley/)

------
taoye
Accepted,I am a biochemistry postgraduate in Hong Kong. Looking for other
biology guys who is accepted to attend 2012 YCSS?

------
juniorer
Is there anyone that wasn't accepted? Pretty much everyone I know and talked
to got in. Maybe because of the increase to 1715 seats
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4477283>

~~~
ftay
My roommate wasn't accepted. He's a software engineer.

------
trifu
woot! I got accepted! flying in from Calgary! Looking forward to meeting more
people down there...my first time, not sure really what to expect...

Also, I'm flying in with my fiancee, anyone here have recommendations on where
to stay? we also want to hit up the outlet mall somewhere around there, and
obviously downtown SF. We're not sure if we should stay in downtown SF, or by
the airport? obviously price is a factor..but so is transportation since it's
a 2 hour bus ride to Stanford from the hotels in SF, but everyone is telling
us not to rent a car?? Any advice from people wiser than myself would be
appreciated!

------
ninthfrank07
I'm accepted too. And I'm flying all the way from Montreal to attend!

------
kevinlu310
I'm accepted. But I don't have enough budget to go now. Damn!

~~~
harscoat
my 2cts: just do what it takes to go! Few opportunities can change lives in a
positive black swan way... Myself I plan on selling more of our stuff to pay
for the trip from Europe. If I can help you with $50 or 100 let me know what
you are good at that you could help our startup with. (email on HN profile)

~~~
kevinlu310
Thanks a lot for your kind reply. I'm going to fly there anyway. I will just
take some loan from my credit card. Will be very happy to get connected with
you though.

------
clockwork_189
I am super pumped to go! Anybody going from Ontario, Canada?

~~~
HorizonXP
From Brampton/Toronto.

------
jcarden
If anyone is looking for room/board be sure to check out <http://chezjj.com/>

Several YC alum stay/stayed here.

~~~
nopassrecover
Seems to be a minimum 30 day stay unfortunately, though I'll get in touch.

------
antonID
Accepted! Am I the only high school aged person so far (Junior)? I always seem
to be the youngest person when I go to tech talks as well :)

~~~
Joshim5
Another junior here! It's always great to meet other passionate high school
students at these conferences.

------
bambax
Flying in from Paris. This is very cool.

Is it a good idea to rent a car / a motorbike -- how good is public
transportation?

~~~
andyjsong
bay area local. rent a car, public transit can only take you so far in the
area.

~~~
leeskye
not only that, public transportation ends before midnight/1am in the majority
of places - one of my biggest gripes. Getaround and Wheelz are ride sharing
options.

------
jakecarpenter
Accepted! Finally! Flying in from Juneau, AK

------
SwaroopH
Is anyone allowed to transfer their invite? I didn't apply since I had no
plans to be here.

------
lachyg
If anyone got an invite and can't make it, please, please email me!
lachygroom@gmail.com

~~~
Stan_Tsarevskiy
i have one email me. contact info on page

------
aliukani
Accepted! Flying in from Boston.

~~~
zachalexander
Same here!

------
johnx123-up
@Successful candidates: Please share some idea, how to draft successful
applications?

------
manishm
Flying in from Seattle, WA So excited to attend this and meet amazing people.

~~~
vbv
manishm

I am flying from Seattle, too. Would you like to meet before we fly there? Let
me know. Thanks.

~~~
Stan_Tsarevskiy
from eastern washington.... how much was your ticket? also where did you find
it?

------
mrkmcknz
Flying in from London. Get in touch if you're also making it in from the UK?

~~~
kaolinite
I might be but unsure whether I can justify the costs. Anyway, I was accepted
and if I go I will probably have to travel down to London to fly out. Are you
flying with BA?

------
abeller91
accepted! Driving from LA. Would love to car pool if someone needs a ride...

~~~
hbkm
If only i was going :( I didn't even hear about this event! I hope someone has
an extra ticket

------
rafeed
Flying in from Phoenix, AZ! I'll do everything I can to make it.

------
waynesutton
Accepted, driving in from SF. Looking forward to it!

------
footpixel
Accepted! I'll be coming up from Santa Barbara, CA.

------
younata
Accepted, going to be flying in from melbourne, Fl.

~~~
andrewtbham
i am coming from birmingham, al

------
nopassrecover
Any other Aussies going? (from Adelaide here)

~~~
jfoster
I'm from Sydney. Are you already in SV?

~~~
nopassrecover
Nah flying over for a few weeks. Happy to grab drinks with anyone keen
(Aussies or otherwise)

------
kine
Can't wait! Thanks for admitting me, guys!

------
davitr
Accepted, comming from Mountain View :)

------
CCs
Accepted! Almost walking distance :)

------
HorizonXP
I'll be flying in from Toronto.

